# toothpaste



## CREID (Mar 30, 2014)

has anyone ever used toothpaste to polish with?


----------



## Dan26 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah, I use it twice a day on my teeth. (Sorry, couldn't resist.) Never tried it on pens.


----------



## BSea (Mar 30, 2014)

Try it out on a scrap pice of acrylic, and let us know.  Nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes I have a friend that uses it on an old toothbrush to polish threads.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Mar 30, 2014)

I've tried it but think either Novus or white auto buffing compound it a better choice; unless there are "cavities in the blank.
WB


----------



## navycop (Mar 31, 2014)

Unless you are making something with "dental molding"...


----------



## mchech (Mar 31, 2014)

A gunsmith friend of mine told me he used Pearl Drops tooth polish to lap the rifling in a newly rifled gun barrel. He said it was about as mild an abrasive as he knew of at the time. This was back in the 70's so I have no idea how much the formulas have changed.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 31, 2014)

I guess it would be hard to determine what grit the toothpaste is. Also, how consistent is that grit? After you wet sand to 12,000 would the toothpaste be finer or more course?
I have two different brands of plastic polish. One is much rougher the the other. I only use the fine. Just rubbing it between your fingers it was very obvious.

Good Luck!


----------



## txbob (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, I've tried it. Works ok, the blue gel toothpaste is less abrasive than the white. Didn't find any advantage over auto polish compound which is a lot less expensive.
txbob


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Used it once when I ran out of plastic polish...did ok.


----------



## dwarmbrodt (Mar 31, 2014)

mchech said:


> A gunsmith friend of mine told me he used Pearl Drops tooth polish to lap the rifling in a newly rifled gun barrel. He said it was about as mild an abrasive as he knew of at the time. This was back in the 70's so I have no idea how much the formulas have changed.


 
Seen this as well!
Also back in the 70's I worked at a tackle shop that held a Garcia reel repair clinic. The tech from Garcia said he used toothpaste inside a spinning reel and an electric drill on the handle stud to mate the gear surfaces.


----------



## Janster (Apr 2, 2014)

BSea said:


> Try it out on a scrap pice of acrylic, and let us know.  Nothing ventured nothing gained.



Nothing DENTURED, nothing gained!


----------



## CREID (Apr 2, 2014)

That's the best one yet. When I started this thread, I thought you might all think I was crazy, but toothpaste has some abrasives in it and by nature of what the product is, it has to be a very mild abrasive at that. Thank you all for the responses, both informative and tongue in cheek.


----------

